# My photography



## Jestev (Oct 18, 2007)

I've never made a thread about my photography site on here before. I've been shooting since I was eight and am currently 18, a freshman in college.

I would love feedback on my images:

http://www.pbase.com/jestev

Thanks.

John Stevenson
"Jestev"


----------



## alan927 (Oct 25, 2007)

Shooting like a pro already...


----------



## thebeatles (Oct 30, 2007)

beautiful:thumbup:


----------



## Jestev (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow, thank yall for your kind responses! I totally forgot about this thread.

Thank you.


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 7, 2007)

EFFIN Great!


 I really like that you have a NikonD50 area, that is the cam I am debating on getting as my first DSLR, and this HELPS!

Keep up the great work man, I wish I had started younger...


----------



## dream (Nov 28, 2007)

very nice pics, im impressed


----------

